# What time does it get dark in central France



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, We are heading to France next week, meandering our way down to the Millau/Tarn area - well that's the plan anyway! Living in the north of Scotland we still have light nights but what time does it get dark in the Millau area in mid September?

Thanks.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mr Google knows everything!! 8O :lol: :lol:

>> Click here <<

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Last weekend it was dark near Bergerac (East of Bordeaux) by 9.00pm French time, but it gets earlier quite quickly, although we still ate outside (with lights) but the nights can be cool (8C last Sunday night).

Enjoy yourselves, the bridge is superb - worth seeing from on top (visitors centre at parking area before bridge from Northern side) and from below (use backstreets to get right underneath it - there is another excellent visitors centre there).

Stunning in the early morning mist as it gradually lifts (the mist not the bridge!  )

Dave


----------



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Dave & Dave. Google, now why didn't I think of that!
Tom


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

We had darkness when staying at St. Jean de Mont. We asked the locals and they told us the reason was night time. But it didn't last to long as in the morning it was nice and bright again. 8)


----------

